# Accessing High quality knowledge and what we might be lacking (high iq users only)



## anticel (Jul 20, 2022)

So this side is probably 99% shitposts. However with the other 1% are basically filled with insanely useful knowledge - knowledge to improve all aspects of an individuals life. Knowledge about surgeries, fitness, posture, steroids, diet, health, behavior, economics, university and so on. And 99% of the population doesn't even have access to most of that information, heck even on this page only a few hard-lurking people really get that deep into it. 

It would be to our mutual benefit if we (the chosen one non-lazy high IQ users here) created something like a database for every bit of useful knowledge ever. 

Another question to you is: What useful knowledge that is already on the internet have we not accessed yet? Stuff from Forums like the-great-work.org for example. But mostly I am referring to the vast world of the internet in Asian countries - mainly China and Japan. There must be so much useful shit, especially about diet that we haven't figured out yet. And of course they also lack many things that we know.


----------



## Prince charming (Jul 20, 2022)

Way ahead of you already copied most of the useful threads in google docs


----------



## Prince charming (Jul 20, 2022)

Send me some useful threads you think should be saved


----------



## MadVisionary (Jul 20, 2022)

anticel said:


> And 99% of the population doesn't even have access to most of that information, heck even on this page only a few hard-lurking people really get that deep into it.


In fact have, the difference is that here it is organized and compiled.



anticel said:


> would be to our mutual benefit if we (the chosen one non-lazy high IQ users here) created something like a database for every bit of useful knowledge ever.


Botb lol
Or simply save the pages in google.

But it has a much better, memorization and learning.



anticel said:


> Another question to you is: What useful knowledge that is already on the internet have we not accessed yet? Stuff from Forums like the-great-work.org for example. But mostly I am referring to the vast world of the internet in Asian countries - mainly China and Japan. There must be so much useful shit, especially about diet that we haven't figured out yet. And of course they also lack many things that we know.


Not ironically mindset, it would be like black pill and red pill applied to other areas of life


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jul 20, 2022)

we already have it 2 of them best of the best


----------



## MadVisionary (Jul 20, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> Send me some useful threads you think should be saved











How to Find a Faithful Girlfriend, Based on Personality Traits


Extraversion This trait is related to positive affect, for example happiness, and self-steem, and is associated with sociability, dominance, and active or energetic traits. Sounds great, right? However, those high in extraversion have also been found to have lower rates of relationship...




looksmax.org


----------



## Racky (Jul 20, 2022)

anticel said:


> So this side is probably 99% shitposts. However with the other 1% are basically filled with insanely useful knowledge - knowledge to improve all aspects of an individuals life. Knowledge about surgeries, fitness, posture, steroids, diet, health, behavior, economics, university and so on. And 99% of the population doesn't even have access to most of that information, heck even on this page only a few hard-lurking people really get that deep into it.
> 
> It would be to our mutual benefit if we (the chosen one non-lazy high IQ users here) created something like a database for every bit of useful knowledge ever.


There is already BOTB. And I think the mods have some sort of spreadsheet too but I can’t remember the thread where that was discussed, maybe I’m imagining things
Just use the search tool and bookmark threads that are useful. Make it an habit to archive them with archive.today (there are addons in some browsers for that) in case this site goes down, and make a document with all of your archives.


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 24, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> Way ahead of you already copied most of the useful threads in google docs


I will send u the links of the important knowledgeable threads i have bookmarked and archived(also includes important lookism threads),i will share them with u if u send me your archived threads and google docs threads and if the threads are interesting,deep, knowledgeable.

Let's trade archives and threads.


What do u say @Prince charming


----------



## Prince charming (Jul 24, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> I will send u the links of the important knowledgeable threads i have bookmarked and archived(also includes important lookism threads),i will share them with u if u send me your archived threads and google docs threads and if the threads are interesting,deep, knowledgeable.
> 
> Let's trade archives and threads.
> 
> ...


Good idea pm me


----------



## Witheredly90 (Jul 24, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> I will send u the links of the important knowledgeable threads i have bookmarked and archived(also includes important lookism threads),i will share them with u if u send me your archived threads and google docs threads and if the threads are interesting,deep, knowledgeable.
> 
> Let's trade archives and threads.
> 
> ...


I would feel paranoid using google docs... Why not just store it in pdfs on your computer?

Never archived stuff on a large scale but I would hope there is a better way...


----------



## bara (Jul 24, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> I would feel paranoid using google docs... Why not just store it in pdfs on your computer?
> 
> Never archived stuff on a large scale but I would hope there is a better way...


Docs are easier to share.

Just download the docs as PDFs and move them to an external hard drive if you are so worried.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Jul 24, 2022)

bara said:


> Docs are easier to share.
> 
> Just download the docs as PDFs and move them to an external hard drive if you are so worried.


Why can't I just email it on proton mail or something less risky...?


----------



## bara (Jul 24, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Why can't I just email it on proton mail or something less risky...?


Why would g docs be risky.


----------



## Deleted member 1660 (Jul 24, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> I will send u the links of the important knowledgeable threads i have bookmarked and archived(also includes important lookism threads),i will share them with u if u send me your archived threads and google docs threads and if the threads are interesting,deep, knowledgeable.
> 
> Let's trade archives and threads.
> 
> ...


I have a whole google doc as well


----------



## currylightskin (Jul 24, 2022)

deadlock said:


> I have a whole google doc as well


Yakhi pls send link inshallah 😻😻🤙🤙. May you become a chad inshallah 🤙🤙


----------



## Crusile (Jul 24, 2022)

Holyshit retarded


----------



## currylightskin (Jul 24, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> I will send u the links of the important knowledgeable threads i have bookmarked and archived(also includes important lookism threads),i will share them with u if u send me your archived threads and google docs threads and if the threads are interesting,deep, knowledgeable.
> 
> Let's trade archives and threads.
> 
> ...


Yakhi can you pm me too 😻😻😻


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 26, 2022)

currylightskin said:


> Yakhi can you pm me too 😻😻😻


Oh,so u are referring to this will do soon


----------



## currylightskin (Jul 26, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Oh,so u are referring to this will do soon


Yes yakhi 😻😻😻🤲🤲🤲🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 26, 2022)

deadlock said:


> I have a whole google doc as well


What do u think about Trading them?
I have some high quality threads from lookism too


----------



## Deleted member 1990 (Jul 26, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> What do u think about Trading them?
> I have some high quality threads from lookism too


Bhai pm me too pleeesseeee


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jul 26, 2022)

The good posts should be burried under a pile of shitposts. That way the knowledge won't be discovered by too many people.


----------



## Pumanator (Jul 26, 2022)

Can you guys make a discord or something and share it there. We can discuss the posts also. Also pm me with what you got. Most likely I have read it, bookmarked a few posts myself we can share.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Jul 26, 2022)

It’s not that the information is bad dude, it’s the community of people you are talking to. 

Instead of saying “99% of the posts here are shitposts” say “99% of people use their free time to screw around instead of create useful insights on how the world actually works”.

I would argue that it’s a question of intellect and actual success in life. An intelligent winner MOSTLY wouldn’t be spending his free time on a forum of (as I said above), mostly losers, would he. Definitely not. So it’s full of people like myself, who WANT to be winners, but it’s a bit off, or people who are winners, but rarely use this like Amnesia or anyone else who probably has a life in real life as well. 

And none of this is an issue. Winners exist, lazy people screwing around exist, soon-to-be winners exist (I hope I’m in this category…?) but it’s not a problem. That’s just how the world works. 

Even if you put out insanely high quality information only a small percentage of people would put that knowledge to good use. Which is fine by me. Because I honestly have an elitist point of view and think the masses even on this forum simply don’t have what it takes to live a life worth living and put this shit to good use. And those people who would be successful would be successful regardless of what information you tell them. 

Cheers bro.


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 26, 2022)

Meekspill said:


> Bhai pm me too pleeesseeee


Pm me


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 26, 2022)

Pumanator said:


> Can you guys make a discord or something and share it there. We can discuss the posts also. Also pm me with what you got. Most likely I have read it, bookmarked a few posts myself we can share.


We can discuss the methods in pms


There can be group pms of 5 people max on this site


----------



## bleksandre (Jul 26, 2022)

Pm me too


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 26, 2022)

bleksandre said:


> Pm me too


What? Me?


----------



## aga04 (Jul 26, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> I will send u the links of the important knowledgeable threads i have bookmarked and archived(also includes important lookism threads),i will share them with u if u send me your archived threads and google docs threads and if the threads are interesting,deep, knowledgeable.
> 
> Let's trade archives and threads.
> 
> ...


pm me aswell bro please


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Jul 26, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> Good idea pm me


u niggas really trading threads? jfl the state of this fucking forum


----------



## stressftw (Jul 26, 2022)

anticel said:


> So this side is probably 99% shitposts. However with the other 1% are basically filled with insanely useful knowledge - knowledge to improve all aspects of an individuals life. Knowledge about surgeries, fitness, posture, steroids, diet, health, behavior, economics, university and so on. And 99% of the population doesn't even have access to most of that information, heck even on this page only a few hard-lurking people really get that deep into it.
> 
> It would be to our mutual benefit if we (the chosen one non-lazy high IQ users here) created something like a database for every bit of useful knowledge ever.
> 
> Another question to you is: What useful knowledge that is already on the internet have we not accessed yet? Stuff from Forums like the-great-work.org for example. But mostly I am referring to the vast world of the internet in Asian countries - mainly China and Japan. There must be so much useful shit, especially about diet that we haven't figured out yet. And of course they also lack many things that we know.


If u want a underrated high quality knowledge first of all i think u should read all Plato's work's (yes Philosophy) its the start of the building of knowledge, ethics, language, mind, reasoning. Also, Athenians were extremly blackpilled in regards to aesthetics, old civilizations were extremly blackpilled. Plato is amazing read and source of knowledge that can be used on your daily basis, unlike complex philosophers like Kant that are hard to understand and useless on daily life


----------



## Witheredly90 (Jul 26, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> What? Me?


pm me too


----------



## Eden (Jul 26, 2022)

Start a discord focused on high quality knowledge. Lmk if you do, DM me the invite. 
I'll be down to contribute helpful information. 

Very rarely you get high quality information on here. Most of it is shitposts, schizo ramblings, etc.


----------



## chawaje (Jul 26, 2022)

my gf fits into every aspect literally even if it comes to job im so proud


----------



## Aypo129 (Jul 27, 2022)

Get me into your project


----------



## Thyroidoverrope33 (Aug 3, 2022)

I wana be involved


----------



## mvp2v1 (Aug 4, 2022)

IMO a sort of very underrated knowledge is experience. Specifically i am referring to threads about people experimenting on themselves, inventing or trying rare methods and sharing the results. I know many people who have done such things and achieved notable looksmaxes but never share. idk why... Anyway, if a discord is made which is more than just discussing theory but low inhib people actually doing things invite me. preferably both at the same time is whats needed.


----------



## anticel (Aug 5, 2022)

My idea rn is to make a private discord server where people have to somewhat verify they are real by applying with their personalized ascension plan (can keep their identities private ofc unless they don't care). If it is good and shows that the person has knowledge that would benefit the server they get accepted. People would be free to post their progress whenever they feel like it and post/share/discuss anything new. We could layer this in tiers where the more a person shares the more layers he has access to. 
It would mainly be for people who already have a good ascension plan or already ascended but still lurk here sometimes incase sth useful gets posted. Would help to filter out useful posts from all the other shit here.


----------



## anticel (Aug 5, 2022)

There is 2 sides of the coin. I was always a high empathy guy who loved helping people for no personal benefit. Shit literally gives me dopamine boosts.

Still in the end not everyone can ascend and the less people have this knowledge the better for you. Why share how you ascended with people on the internet - friends and family yes but not everyone can ascend. Using everything ONLY for yourself is probably most optimal option - unless like I pointed out - people share stuff for mutual benefit.

But yeah experience and person accomplishment is key so this could help.

Also all of this is probably worth lots of money. Imagine you knew all of this at the age of 10 or your parents knew. Personally I would have traded any wealth for better health and perfect facial development etc. Obviously you can't profit off this if you haven't ascending yet and aren't being successful yourself because why would people believe you then. Also there are already like a billion bad coaches out there trying to scam people.


----------



## Deleted member 21192 (Aug 5, 2022)

anticel said:


> My idea rn is to make a private discord server where people have to somewhat verify they are real by applying with their personalized ascension plan (can keep their identities private ofc unless they don't care). If it is good and shows that the person has knowledge that would benefit the server they get accepted. People would be free to post their progress whenever they feel like it and post/share/discuss anything new. We could layer this in tiers where the more a person shares the more layers he has access to.
> It would mainly be for people who already have a good ascension plan or already ascended but still lurk here sometimes incase sth useful gets posted. Would help to filter out useful posts from all the other shit here.


This is a good idea. I can help you get this created if you decide to get to it


----------



## dreamcake1mo (Aug 5, 2022)

anticel said:


> So this side is probably 99% shitposts. However with the other 1% are basically filled with insanely useful knowledge - knowledge to improve all aspects of an individuals life. Knowledge about surgeries, fitness, posture, steroids, diet, health, behavior, economics, university and so on. And 99% of the population doesn't even have access to most of that information, heck even on this page only a few hard-lurking people really get that deep into it.
> 
> It would be to our mutual benefit if we (the chosen one non-lazy high IQ users here) created something like a database for every bit of useful knowledge ever.
> 
> Another question to you is: What useful knowledge that is already on the internet have we not accessed yet? Stuff from Forums like the-great-work.org for example. But mostly I am referring to the vast world of the internet in Asian countries - mainly China and Japan. There must be so much useful shit, especially about diet that we haven't figured out yet. And of course they also lack many things that we know.


Even for looks and aesthetic ascension experiences and such your better of finding a respiratory or manually put in the work of scrapping all of the good posts under the same niche and site to create your own. I know of 2 websites that do this recording of High iq/ hard to find repository of important or otherwise censored, important, or useful information. #1 is *https://biblenotes.neocities.org* (Warning though, this is Niche based on biblical/godpill/mgtow content. )

And another, which i ironically found on the same platform while browsing, is a more general repository for hard to find, censored knowledge sites.

#2, An Expansive Link Directory Of We The Peoples Internet [Learn, Explore, Communicate]​https://stonedaimuser.neocities.org

Crowdsourced is what ur looking for.....If u contact the page owner, you could possibly get him to scan this website and archive all of the interesting stuff. Im perm archiving content for my website, but only within the niche of certain subjects and with permission.

When it comes to quality info, if your on a major platform or popular website like here you pretty much have to scan it yourself or go on unorthodox site platforms with certain website search functions like neocities, (or odysee, bitchute etc for videos/info from descriptions instead of youtube). Your bound to find some real shit, unless the website or search material is politically motivated. Maybe youtube would have worked back in the early days, but its harder to find real life unsponsored or financially motivated content.

For other countries, its hard. Id start with neocities or twitter to practice your keywords when searching and browsing info using local language and norms. Mayb after u understand the local jargon move on to searching forums. The language barrier is tough. A translator extension is essential and knowing what keywords to use. They have their own slangs. You have to be more active doing this one tbh. Dedicated to finding interesting sources and start branching from there.


----------



## Deleted member 20097 (Aug 28, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> I will send u the links of the important knowledgeable threads i have bookmarked and archived(also includes important lookism threads),i will share them with u if u send me your archived threads and google docs threads and if the threads are interesting,deep, knowledgeable.
> 
> Let's trade archives and threads.
> 
> ...


yo pm me!


----------



## Deleted member 20097 (Aug 28, 2022)

anticel said:


> My idea rn is to make a private discord server where people have to somewhat verify they are real by applying with their personalized ascension plan (can keep their identities private ofc unless they don't care). If it is good and shows that the person has knowledge that would benefit the server they get accepted. People would be free to post their progress whenever they feel like it and post/share/discuss anything new. We could layer this in tiers where the more a person shares the more layers he has access to.
> It would mainly be for people who already have a good ascension plan or already ascended but still lurk here sometimes incase sth useful gets posted. Would help to filter out useful posts from all the other shit here.


dm me disc link on pms whenever u decide to make one


----------



## Crusile (Aug 29, 2022)

Op is a retarded teenager,
mainstream knowledge on almost every subject is correct.
@anticel


----------



## Crusile (Aug 29, 2022)

surgeries- mental illness 
fitness- 100% solved by mainstream science
posture- 100% solved by mainstream science
steroids- 100% solved by mainstream science
diet- 100% solved by mainstream science
health- 100% solved by mainstream science
behavior- 100% solved by mainstream science
economics- 100% solved by mainstream science


----------



## anticel (Aug 29, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Op is a retarded teenager,
> mainstream knowledge on almost every subject is correct.
> @anticel


you can suck my dick little boy. you don't know shit.


----------



## Crusile (Aug 31, 2022)

What's wrong with me?


I have this horrible issue where after I decided that i want to do something I just literally cant get myself to do anything else. One not-so-great recent example is for the past 2 weeks I have done so little, basically have not done any work, because I just want to get the dam ADHD med issue...




looksmax.org






> Low hormones/neurotrasmitter caused by craniofacial dystrophy.





> buy a booklet. write up EVERYTHING that you need to do. all your plans etc. things i should do asap: pay bills, email surgeon, make list of markets where i can buy fresh meat, etc.





> oh and fat. u need lots of animal fats because thats where ur energy comes from. literally take 2 bites of butter or 2 spoons of ghee. also get the stuff organic if u can.
> quick update on what I think u should do: either try keto rn or go full carnivore and watch frank tufanos "how to get started with carnivore" on youtube, he has like 4-5 vids that are useful.
> or go to a gut *specialist*. if ur bacteria is fucked up it will fuck with ur hormones as well.


avg high iq %1 useful info HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Crusile (Aug 31, 2022)

email surgeon, make list of markets where i can buy fresh meat, etc.


----------



## anticel (Sep 1, 2022)

Crusile said:


> email surgeon, make list of markets where i can buy fresh meat, etc.


incels making fun of chads, what a fun time we r living in


----------



## Marco Polo (Sep 1, 2022)

All Posts | QOVES


Resources to learn about facial aesthetics on your own, from product reviews to medical articles to understand cosmetic surgeries.




qoves.com


----------



## Dindim (Sep 4, 2022)

Crusile said:


> surgeries- mental illness
> fitness- 100% solved by mainstream science
> posture- 100% solved by mainstream science
> steroids- 100% solved by mainstream science
> ...


Extremely low iq beta male spotted


----------



## Crusile (Sep 4, 2022)

buy a booklet. write up EVERYTHING that you need to do. all your plans etc. things i should do asap: pay bills, email surgeon, make list of markets where i can buy fresh meat, etc.


----------

